# naruto



## hellboy (Feb 23, 2009)

So this is where you can talk about Naruto!


----------



## Mr. Person (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish it were more about fighting than using magical powers


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Dewgong (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi you can use my Naruto club for that

Because that's what it's for

Naruto discussion


----------



## Retsu (Feb 24, 2009)

Then it really doesn't need to be a club, does it?


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 24, 2009)

Eh no

I don't really pay attention to naruto anymore so I'm kinda leavin' the place to the other owner


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2009)

Your looking for this.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in despair! A boring 300 episode-long anime about a whiny kid and his emo friends has left me in despair!


----------



## Minish (Feb 24, 2009)

Amusingly enough, Sakura, one of the most hated characters, was the only one I could ever begin to stand. D:


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2009)

A) go to Clubs
B) quitcha whinin'
C) pictures are not posts


----------

